# Grand Isle Tarpon Tips?



## Jacko (Aug 12, 2005)

Although I moved to Louisiana a couple months ago, I just got around to getting offshore. Grand Isle is the most convenient place for me to launch from. I fished out of there for the first time this weekend. Great place!

Started asking about the tarpon fishing and got some strange information. They're having a Tarpon Rodeo this next weekend so I'm reluctant to push the locals for information at this sensitive time.

What I heard from a neutral party is that the big ones are way offshore, in over 100 feet of water. Not sure if that means they're boating all the way to south west pass? Only little ones are caught near shore. Do this ring true for y'all that have fished the Grand Isle area for tarpon?

I was expecting it would be similar to Texas where they hang near the bait in 30-40 feet of water and in a few special places much closer in.

Are there biggens (+150#) within sight of land around the GI area?

Thanks for sharing any tips on Grand Isle.

This Texas boy is like a fish out of water in south LA!


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*LA tarpon*

I was born and raised tarpon fishing in South LA as part of the Houma, LA tarpon clan. First of all, you gotta have the right boat. If you don't have a gas inboard or electric motor, hang it up. Outboards, even 4 strokes are no good...just like in TX. They are too noisey under water and will spook fish. Second, if you are trying to find fish within sight of Grand Isle, you are wasting your time. The closest "tarpon grounds" to the island is the Grand Bayou area, which is about 10 miles or south SE of Barataria Pass. The most likely spot is "the triangle" which is centered on West Delta 58, which is 25 miles or so S-SE of Barataria. You can also find fish on the bars around Southwest Pass, Northeast Pass, Main Pass, South Pass. Most fishing is done in 30-60' of water. Most of the fish we caught last year during the rodeo were in 40-50'. There aren't many true, die hard tarpon fishermen left in LA...maybe 5 or 6 boats. If you can get a hold of the Schouest boys from Houma, they are your biggest bet for a wealth of knowledge and they will give it to you freely.

And if you are looking for someone to fish the rodeo this weekend, shoot me an email at [email protected] Darren


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

The louisiana tarpon anglers are happy to talk tarpon 24 / 7... I imagine they're willing to share right up and through the International Grand Isle Tarpon Rodeo. Hope the Gulf lays down for you guys. You're best bet might be first caught. Tight lines.


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*VHF*

If you go, just put your radio on CH 14. Everyone will be talking all day long. And watch for codes and hidden meanings. LOL


----------

